# Poisons or Not ??



## WestWarehamWilly (Feb 15, 2006)

Can anyone identify these bottles as poisons or medicines. Melvin & Badger Apothacary Boston 3 1/2" tall. The other is Swan & Co 2 3/4" tall. Any help is appreciated, Thanks... Willy.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 15, 2006)

There was a Swan Co. that made hair products in Fall River , Mass.  That may have been earlier than your bottle.


----------



## WestWarehamWilly (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah I have seen the bigger aqua bottles under the name of H.E. Swan & Co, but mine does not read H.E. Don't know if they made a hair product this small & in this color. I'll keep looking...
 Thanks for your reply, Willy


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 15, 2006)

Not Likely it would say H E Swan in any case since those bottles were probably 40 years before yours , but still possible it was in the family.


----------



## poisons4me (Feb 15, 2006)

The melvin and badger is a medicine although the company did make poisons and are pretty popular,i have a few different melvin and badger bottles,if you decide to part with it please give me a shot at it. thanks and congrats on some cool finds


----------

